# Stealing



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

I read yesterday that a lady Midlothian had her Ebike worth £7000 stolen thieves used some sort of grinder to break in were she kept it so beware.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Dec 2021)

Quite right, be alert, we need more lerts


----------



## Kingfisher101 (4 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> I read yesterday that a lady Midlothian had her Ebike worth £7000 stolen thieves used some sort of grinder to break in were she kept it so beware.


Yes thats what happens all the time and with motorbikes as well.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Dec 2021)

Seven grand. For a cycle, albeit an electric one. Gawd.

I hope insured.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

It’ll be sold £100 down a pub somewhere


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Dec 2021)

Yup - the only real protection against theft is insurance and an attitude that if it happens then at least you get to get a new bike


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - the only real protection against theft is insurance and an attitude that if it happens then at least you get to get a new bike


I don't insure but my bike lives in my spare bedroom and I rarely lock and leave outside. I always park where I can see it. I know it is not possible for everyone mind.


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I don't insure but my bike lives in my spare bedroom and I rarely lock and leave outside. I always park where I can see it. I know it is not possible for everyone mind.


If things are not bolted down they have gone , trouble with relying on insurance is it makes more expensive for everyone.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (4 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> If things are not bolted down they have gone , trouble with relying on insurance is it makes more expensive for everyone.


Yes insurance companies will never suffer a loss they just hike up the price for the person that claimed and everyone else to cover losses. Its like shops they hike up the prices to cover shoplifting and everything else.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> If things are not bolted down they have gone , trouble with relying on insurance is it makes more expensive for everyone.


As I said it is rarely, if ever out of my sight when travelling. If it is I have four different high grade locks which at least gives me time to teach the would be thief the error of their ways.


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> As I said it is rarely, if ever out of my sight when travelling. If it is I have four different high grade locks which at least gives me time to teach the would be thief the error of their ways.


That sounds good,just a devil we all need to do things like that.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Quite right, be alert, we need more lerts



And round tuits. One of these days I’m going to get a round tuit.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

My bike is my transport, my hobby, my workhorse. I worked hard to get it and it is my pride and joy. Despite being non violent in any other way I would make an exception if I caught someone trying to nick my bike.


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> And round tuits. One of these days I’m going to get a round tuit.


What is a tuit?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> What is a tuit?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Despite being non violent in any other way I would make an exception if I caught someone trying to nick my bike.


The thing is, you would probably end up with a portable angle grinder blade being slashed across your face or being smacked over the head with a 3' long pair of bolt cutters; that's if the scumbags didn't just stab or shoot you...


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is, you would probably end up with a portable angle grinder blade being slashed across your face or being smacked over the head with a 3' long pair of bolt cutters; that's if the scumbags didn't just stab or shoot you...


Having worked in violent hostels and secure hospital units I am well versed in defence of myself. Wrong is wrong and 9 times in 10 the last thing these people expect is someone not being intimidated. I am not advocating violence as I said but no one, least of all a mindless thug is going to run off with something I worked hard to get.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Having worked in violent hostels and secure hospital units I am well versed in defence of myself. Wrong is wrong and 9 times in 10 the last thing these people expect is someone not being intimidated. I am not advocating violence as I said but no one, least of all a mindless thug is going to run off with something I worked hard to get.


I doubt whether _I _would have the sense to let someone nick _my _stuff either, but it would probably be the _wisest _thing to do!


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> View attachment 620456


Got it now 🤠🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> As I said it is rarely, if ever out of my sight when travelling. If it is I have four different high grade locks which at least gives me time to teach the would be thief the error of their ways.


This lady is deaf and had outstanding payments on her bike a couple of other bikes were taken hope she gets them back.


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I doubt whether _I _would have the sense to let someone nick _my _stuff either, but it would probably be the _wisest _thing to do!


Quite right mate.


----------



## gbb (4 Dec 2021)

Bike theft in almost any town is almost endemic. The very rare occasions we have taken ebikes into town and left them, chained up, in clear view of preferably cctv....and batteries removed. Its a bugger carrying them, i put them in a rucksack.
Logic is, they probably wouldnt bother, an ebike without a battery is more or less useless to sell.


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is, you would probably end up with a portable angle grinder blade being slashed across your face or being smacked over the head with a 3' long pair of bolt cutters; that's if the scumbags didn't just stab or shoot you...


Just hit them back first, with your biggest bike luck. Oh, wait...


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - the only real protection against theft is insurance and an attitude that if it happens then at least you get to get a new bike


Take pictures. Note down serial numbers. Publish them on sites like Stolen Bikes if it ever gets nicked, making it more difficult to tell.

Also keep receipts to prove ownership if the police recover it.


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> Bike theft in almost any town is almost endemic. The very rare occasions we have taken ebikes into town and left them, chained up, in clear view of preferably cctv....and batteries removed. Its a bugger carrying them, i put them in a rucksack.
> Logic is, they probably wouldnt bother, an ebike without a battery is more or less useless to sell.


Yes you are right,I always take the battery off bit of pain but better than no bike .


----------



## Biker man (4 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Yes insurance companies will never suffer a loss they just hike up the price for the person that claimed and everyone else to cover losses. Its like shops they hike up the prices to cover shoplifting and everything else.


I have got my bikes serial number registered as well.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

mjr said:


> Note down serial numbers.


I memorised mine*** in case the bike ever got stolen...




It _WAS _stolen! In 1969... The bike was insured so I was able to claim for it. Unfortunately, I blew the insurance payout on a stereo music system instead of buying a replacement bike. It was 20 years before I owned a bike again.






*** I memorised it too well and still remember it 52 years later - the number was 4867715!


----------



## keithmac (4 Dec 2021)

I've spoken to few people round my way who have had motorcycles stolen

For one they got into the garage buy removing the roof tiles!. 

Another had his stolen after advertising it on Ebay, they caught the lad who'd stolen that one, he had a "shopping list" with 10 bikes on it apparently.

A chap had his one off Lambretta stolen, they'd followed him back from a bike meet (this was especially sad as he'd spent years building it, custom hand built engine and exhaust, frame etc).

Unfortunately if you are riding around on £7ks worth of bike that can easily be sold on you have to spend a fortune securing it, shouldn't be that way but thats the way of the world.


----------



## Biker man (5 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I memorised mine*** in case the bike ever got stolen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey I can't remember what I had for lunch 🤠


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Dec 2021)

The bloke next door had several good mountain bike for him and his sons

One day they went to a nearby track and were playing around all day 
They came home and locked them all in the garage as usual

over night someone bent the garage door up and took the bikes

His theory is that they were followed back from the track


----------



## Biker man (5 Dec 2021)

keithmac said:


> I've spoken to few people round my way who have had motorcycles stolen
> 
> For one they got into the garage buy removing the roof tiles!.
> 
> ...


I agree think some bikes can have tracking devices fitted ,think removing the battery helps problem gets worst near Christmas.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Dec 2021)

People who use cycles for transport, shopping etc should also hassle their local councils for better quality parking facilities where they live.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> Blimey I can't remember what I had for lunch 🤠


Before I got up, I was struggling to remember what day of the week this is, but that damn bike frame number is lodged in my memory and I can't get rid of it! 

My student flat was opposite a church. I was looking at the church on Street View the other day and barely recognised it, despite staring at it on and off for nearly 3 years...


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Dec 2021)

keithmac said:


> I've spoken to few people round my way who have had motorcycles stolen
> 
> For one they got into the garage buy removing the roof tiles!.
> 
> ...



A neighbour of mine has a Ducati, albeit not new.

He stores the bike in what is literally the former brick sh*thouse in his backyard.

The roof has been reinforced and the door is steel plate.

He also has the mother of all ground anchors and the building alarmed.

I got the impression such measures are fairly standard for owners of desirable motorbikes, not least to keep the insurance premium down to a manageable level.


----------



## Biker man (5 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> A neighbour of mine has a Ducati, albeit not new.
> 
> He stores the bike in what is literally the former brick sh*thouse in his backyard.
> 
> ...


Its a devil you got to do these things .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Before I got up, I was struggling to remember what day of the week this is, but that damn bike frame number is lodged in my memory and I can't get rid of it!
> 
> My student flat was opposite a church. I was looking at the church on Street View the other day and barely recognised it, despite staring at it on and off for nearly 3 years...


The frame number of my old Peugeot in the 1970s was 1656362

no idea what my current one is
I also know the reg number of every one of my old cars - and most of my Dad's

no idea where I have put my second hi-vis cycling jacket that I had last week!!!


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Dec 2021)

Careful what you put on social media about your bikes and rides, eg strava. Thieves are looking.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Dec 2021)

I know many people on here will know anyway but it is worth just saying that Strava has a privacy feature so you can hide any part of your ride within a mile or 2 of where you live

Only you can see that bit
-
however I have seen people post screenshots where it is clear where they always start and stop their ride - which is probably their house!! - and because it is from their account the private part of the route is showing

just something to be careful of


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2021)

I was addressing the fact that 3 oiks can steal an electric bike in broad daylight and 20 people will stand and film it and not one will do anything. I was told this was "London Savvy". Up North it is called "Lack of bottle".[/QUOTE]


----------



## mustang1 (17 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The thing is, you would probably end up with a portable angle grinder blade being slashed across your face or being smacked over the head with a 3' long pair of bolt cutters; that's if the scumbags didn't just stab or shoot you...


Man, i would do a steven seagal thing, that bit when the crooks are jacking his pickup truck and seagal says something like that wont work and shows them his truck keys. It's at that point I would run as fast as I could.


----------

